# Todays Play Day



## oregon smoker (Sep 5, 2011)

Today was the day to play, had a ham in one smoker with a basic orange/teriaki glaze. sorry no pics. while dealing with all the rest it was rested and carved before i knew it. here is the cheese... ran into a great xxx sharp white cheddar from Yancy's out of New York at Costco and this is what started the ball rolling, then a good friend dropped of some extra sharp Tillamook cheddar and said while your at it. ran into some reserve white cheddar from Ireland (Costco) and Dublinger from Ireland (Costco) both way to good as is...we will know in two weeks! with the extra room threw in pecans and then thought i would try something. this will be really good or will be really wrong ! , Sea salt with roasted garlic, ran thru the processor to be sized to go in a salt grinder, you never know till you try. will update as i find out, might have a pile that sticks together due to the little moisture in the garlic and moisture here in SW washington, could go either way.

Hope all had a Great and Safe weekend with Family and Friends.

Tossed in some Q view for comments.

Tom


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 5, 2011)

OH man that is some great looking cheese!


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 6, 2011)

Behold! The Power of Cheese!

Man-o-man, that looks great!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 6, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> OH man that is some great looking cheese!


X2


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks good. Nothing worse than having a bunch of beautiful cheese and not being able to touch it for 2 weeks. I feel your pain.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2011)

Great color on the cheese!


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 6, 2011)

waiting will not be the problem, we have plenty at various stages of aging (sealed in the deep cooler) the wait will be to see if the sharp white take to the smoke well or... i end up being the proud owner of a pile of horrible cheese, let the saga continue and will update as time marches on.

Tom


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2011)

Oregon Smoker said:


> waiting will not be the problem, we have plenty at various stages of aging (sealed in the deep cooler) the wait will be to see if the sharp white take to the smoke well or... i end up being the proud owner of a pile of horrible cheese, let the saga continue and will update as time marches on.
> 
> Tom




The sharp white will take a lot more smoke than the softer cheeses. I have left seriously sharp cheddar in the smoker for 6 hours & it wasn't too smokey.


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks Al,

what you are looking at is 3 1/2 hrs on the tillamook and the whites went close to six hours. the oils and sweat was present when i pulled the whites so i let them set for a few to set them, then dabed them on a paper towell prior to wrapping them up in saran wrap. tonight i will pull them out and then vacume seal them. i am pretty optimistic that they will be great based on the little taste test last night ....not sure how that little piece fell off of the three but you know when they fall you must taste 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





tom


----------



## venture (Sep 6, 2011)

Super job!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## brentczech (Dec 26, 2011)

Oregon Smoker,

Great looking stuff man. I am VERY new to smoking cheese but I have read several threads and yours has the BEST look.

Smoked cheese will go along great with some nice craft beer found up in the Oregon area.

Enjoy and please follow up how it tastes.

thanks for sharing.

BrentCzech


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how these come out - I bet they will be awesome.


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## ecto1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wish I was a mouse at your House!!


----------



## meathead1975 (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks great.  I am thinking of doing my first cheese this morning.  Any recommendations?


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 29, 2011)

i have not met a cheese i did not like smoked. the harder the cheese you will tend to smoke longer and the softer the cheese the less time you may have it in the smoke. most of my cheese runs from 2 hrs to 6 hrs. some of this also wil depend on personal tastes.


----------

